# Squirrels



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey guys, I have never officially just went out hunting for squirrels but want to start. I want to take my 5 yr old out with me and he is all excited to hunting with dad. What do you guys look for in good squirrel woods. Do you just walk around looking or do you sit and wait. Also, when is he best time to go. I was thinking in going tonight. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

honestly i have been "hunting" squirrels my entire life. I think it is more of a walk and bond time with father and son rather than sitting on alog waiting for movement, or walking with your head up in the trees. 
I walk and talk softly with friends or family and relax and if i see a squirrel i shoot it!

But honestly i just walk quietly and slowly through the woods and wait until i spot a tree rat. good luck


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well,, there is a ton of squirrel hunting info out there. one good place you might have fun looking at with your young one is gutpilestyle.com
for a youngster i would stongly sugjest hooking up with the michigan squirrel dog assoc. at least once and go on a hunt with them. lol but be warned you will want a squirrel dog befor those guys get done with you.

as for hunting areas? look for acorns, and hickory nuts


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

410 or single shot 20 to start daughter on small game? Have a 20 looking at 410's. Opinions/disadvantages?


----------



## strawboss (Sep 7, 2009)

The price of shells is the big disadvantage of a 410. The 20 gauge is a good gun for young kids to start on. That was my first squirrel gun


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Its just about impossible to get a five year old to sit still for longer than three seconds so I would suggest having a slow stroll through the woods to keep him occupied.If you find Oaks or Beech that are dropping nuts then you will most likely find Squirrels.Look for the big trees.


----------



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

walk lightly and carry a big stick! i always had a better time with my kids stalking. take snacks and have fun! as for the bushytails find the busted up acorn slivers and/or hickorys-they wont be far! in the fading light, i like to set up between the food and home-they make a b-line for home at dusk!


----------



## Aust (Sep 30, 2009)

i to a little bit of walking and sitting.


----------

